
Piwik 3.0.0 - nachtigall
https://piwik.org/changelog/piwik-3-0-0/
======
ksec
I am surprised at so many comment using it as Log File Analytics rather then
JS setup.

If you want Log File Analytic, you should definitely give GoAccess a try.

[https://goaccess.io/](https://goaccess.io/)

~~~
cookiecaper
Heads up that the goaccess in Ubuntu's universe repo is woefully out of date,
so DON'T apt-get install it. Download and build from source - you'll get a
much better experience.

I've noticed this with several other packages in universe recently too, it
seems to be updated much less than you'd expect. It's a community-maintained
repo, but you'd think the Ubuntu community is large enough to stay on top of
some of this stuff. As it stands, the redis in universe on 14.04 has had
unpatched security issues for at least 2 years.

~~~
tombrossman
GoAccess have a PPA for Ubuntu / Debian as well:
[https://goaccess.io/download#official-
repo](https://goaccess.io/download#official-repo)

~~~
darfs
Most PPAs breaks my APT or doesn't even share the same required libs. For
debian most PPAs that are initially setup for Ubuntu feel useless.

~~~
codehusker
I have had the same experience generally, but had no issues with goaccess' PPA
on Debian Jessie.

------
the_duke
Down.

Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://piwik.org/changelog/piwik-3-0-0/)

For those that don't know: Piwik is a open source Google Analytics
alternative.

~~~
thde
Or here:
[https://archive.fo/http://piwik.org/changelog/piwik-3-0-0/](https://archive.fo/http://piwik.org/changelog/piwik-3-0-0/)

------
paradite
One thing I liked about Piwik was their API documentation. Short and simple,
and the examples are using actual data, meaning you will get a url of that API
returning the live data in your database for you to inspect, right from the
documentation page. Of course all of this is possible because you are self-
hosting the Piwik on your server, but it is a good feature that I really
liked.

------
oelmekki
I love piwik, I find it way easier to use than google analytics. One thing
interesting in it, nowadays: you have direct access to data in database. This
is priceless to find data to feed neural networks.

------
jagermo
Its great to see Piwik so active. I've been using it since version
0.xsomething. Its realiable, works great with my websites and I really like
having an alternative to Analytics with a nice UI that I can host myself.

Cheers Piwik, keep doing what you are doing. And all the best with the new
marketplace.

------
Spone
Question to other Piwik users: how do you manage the ever-growing MySQL
database to keep response times acceptable? Where do you host it?

My Piwik instance is nearly unusable because any non-trivial request takes
ages.

~~~
degenerate
Also: What works best at scale? JS or Log file analytics?

~~~
mattab
Setup cron archiving is a must: [http://piwik.org/docs/setup-auto-
archiving/](http://piwik.org/docs/setup-auto-archiving/)

For scaling tracking, QueuedTracking plugin is the solution:
[http://piwik.org/docs/setup-auto-archiving/](http://piwik.org/docs/setup-
auto-archiving/)

For managing DB size, see: [https://piwik.org/docs/managing-your-databases-
size/](https://piwik.org/docs/managing-your-databases-size/)

For any other issue, maybe report in Github tracker:
[https://github.com/piwik/piwik/issues](https://github.com/piwik/piwik/issues)

------
napsterbr
Piwik is a great alternative to Google analytics, can't recommend them enough.
On my websites I really like the option to track visits directly from the log
file. It isn't as detailed as js tracking, but gives accurate number of visits
(not altered by ghostery / privacy plugins).

------
jblok
This is actually the first time I've heard of Piwik but it seems like a great
alternative to Google Analytics/Mixpanel/etc.

Kudos to them for also finding a business model alongside the open source
application. That set up usually lends itself to long running OSS as there is
(hopefully) always money coming in.

------
CodingGuy
Dropped Google Analytics two years ago for Piwik and don't regret it. Keep up
the good work!

------
rhapsodyv
Piwik is an awesome tool. But today I'm only using their JS Tracker to send
requests to a pool of nginx servers. The event logs are parsed with Fluentd
and saved in a mongodb instance. After that, a proccess do some aggregations
and put in my postgresql (app db).

We have this setup because we run our custom and specific analytics for a lot
of clients.

Do anyone have a similar setup and have some experiences or hints to share?

------
Antwan
No Postgres, no Piwik.

~~~
buremba
You may try [https://rakam.io](https://rakam.io) Shameless plug: I'm the
maintainer.

------
aorth
Great news, thanks. The automatic upgrade from 2.17.1 to 3.0.0 went smoothly
on my small instance tracking four personal sites.

------
finid
How do you verify the integrity of the Piwik zip file you download?

------
fuzzy-logic
Is there a way to have piwik analyze mail server logs? Slightly OT, but if not
do folks have a favorite mail log analyzer (for Postfix/amavis, etc)?

~~~
Karunamon
I think Piwik is straight up web stuff..

It wouldn't be all that hard to set up an Elasticsearch/Kibana instance and
then throw your maillogs into it.

------
Semiapies
I clicked to see what exactly it was, and I was delighted to see a "What is
Piwik?" heading in the sidebar. A nice bit of site design.

------
nik736
Site is down, any screenshots? :-)

~~~
mattab
Site is back up!

~~~
nik736
Material Design >.<

------
syednayab
Simply the best

------
syednayab
Simply best

------
elcct
Is it still unusable for sites with traffic?

~~~
mattab
Piwik now works on websites with 100M pageviews per month and more (much more)
with the right setup

~~~
user5994461
So to answer the original question: Nope, doesn't work.

(Quick test: if you're counting page views in millions per day, you're gonna
have a tough time).

~~~
mattab
Piwik does scale to millions of pages per month. We've managed installs of
Piwik at _1 billion_ pages per month that's 30 million per day! Don't believe
what you read on Hacker News ;-)

